# Rocky River carp



## SteelStreamer (Dec 2, 2015)

I know it's a little ways away but I want to target carp in the summer on the fly in the Rocky River. Does anyone know what flies work best?


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Just about anything "buggy" looking will work. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Weighted Buggers in many variety especially black or white with silicone legs.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I caught a nice 10# on a clauser crayfish mid september while targetting smallies once. 

I have caught a few in late April on egg flies while fishing for steelhead and occasionally on a minnow pattern. Usually quite a surprise and yes these are fish that have taken the fly into their mouth.

Rickerd


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is one from last year using 3wt Glass Switch rod.


----------



## SteelStreamer (Dec 2, 2015)

Yakphisher said:


> Here is one from last year using 3wt Glass Switch rod.
> View attachment 255400


That's awesome.


----------



## Ohioagainsttheworld (Oct 3, 2017)

Got a few of them out of the rocky river last summer. Clousers and buggers...here is one of them, taken on a 5wt. I was there for smallmouth but saw it feeding and couldn’t resist. The hand is for scale!


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Much of the summer the Rocky is Low and Clear. The carp are super spooky in those situations. I've had success with small nymphs in natural colors. Buggers are also a good choice.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm not near the Rocky rv but these were the 3 most productive flies for me last season in moving water.








Mr P's Black Betty.








Soft- hackle crayfish 








Soft-hackle hybrid worm.
Good luck and Good fishing !


----------



## SteelStreamer (Dec 2, 2015)

garhtr said:


> I'm not near the Rocky rv but these were the 3 most productive flies for me last season in moving water.
> View attachment 256387
> 
> Mr P's Black Betty.
> ...


Thank you, I'm liking the patterns especially the black betty think I'll try to tie some of those up.


----------



## SteelStreamer (Dec 2, 2015)

A guy I fished with once but we were fishing for steelhead at the time who was a big carp fly angler said "eggs" when I mentioned carp, wish I would've tried to get more info out of him on that one.


----------



## SteelStreamer (Dec 2, 2015)

Yakphisher said:


> Here is one from last year using 3wt Glass Switch rod.
> View attachment 255400


Nice, I love fishing glass myself.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

SteelStreamer said:


> Thank you, I'm liking the patterns especially the black betty think I'll try to tie some of those up.


 I'm still in the early stage of learning how to catch carp but this one produced well in clear water.
"McTages Mclovin"








Smaller and more neutral colors seem to work well in low clear conditions. 
Like Flyphisheman stated, the low clear water will certainly have the carp on high alert but that makes it even more enjoyable once you're successful. Let us know how it goes.
Have fun n Good luck n Good fishing !


----------

